# Do you choose movies based on awards they have won?



## Marie5656 (Nov 26, 2016)

*I am watching CBS This Morning and they just teased a segment about "movies you HAVE to see before the award season starts".   Which begs the question...do you base any movie choices on whether they have won or been nominated for an Oscar, Golden Globe or whatever?  Do you feel you HAVE to see a movie because of awards?
I, for one, rarely do.  I choose my viewing based not on popularity, awards, or box office $$.  If it looks like a movie I would like, I will watch it.  If not, I pass.  Many of my most favorite films have come no where near award potential.  But, maybe it is just me.  I have usually been one to not follow the crowd, anyway.*


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 26, 2016)

I don't pay too much attention to the awards anymore. If a movie does interest me I will check Rotten Tomatoes and see what a few critics who I trust have to say about it. With that being said, I was holding off watching Whiplash but then when it got all those nominations I did watch it and am glad I did. One of the best movies I have watched in awhile.


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 26, 2016)

I do pay attention to the awards, and will try to see one or two that are recommended but do not feel I have to see them, the award winning movies are usually very good movies.


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 26, 2016)

Rarely pay attention.  It seems my taste runs a little different than the Academy a lot of times.


----------



## Lon (Nov 26, 2016)

I choose a particular movie if it has a cast that I like.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Nov 26, 2016)

I do pay attention but also read reviews from other sources. AARP often has some good recommendations. We should start a thread here for movie recommendations. Saturday nights are Movie Night at our house if there's nothing else going on. We rent or stream movies so we're always looking for good things to watch.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 26, 2016)

Lon said:


> I choose a particular movie if it has a cast that I like.


 I do the same thing. Much more enjoyable if I like the cast. I only go by reviews if they are from people I know,friends and family members. They know my tastes and I usually abide by that.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 26, 2016)

BlondieBoomer said:


> I do pay attention but also read reviews from other sources. AARP often has some good recommendations. We should start a thread here for movie recommendations. Saturday nights are Movie Night at our house if there's nothing else going on. We rent or stream movies so we're always looking for good things to watch.



Yes, it would be great to have a single go-to thread for recommendations.


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 26, 2016)

Movie "awards" are meaningless in my world.     But, I do notice that some of the movies that I like tend to get awards.    If I like the cast, it doesn't matter what the award giving folks think...at all.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 26, 2016)

I rarely go to the movies. It has to be a subject I am 100% interested in. Then I will read reviews. I saw two movies in one year..."The Secret Life of Pets" and "Deepwater Horizon". Both were EXCELLENT...meh, I don't care about awards and even take reviews with a grain of salt.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 26, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> Rarely pay attention.  It seems my taste runs a little different than the Academy a lot of times.



Mine, too, Nancy !


----------



## Wilberforce (Nov 27, 2016)

I don't go to the movies but do have a big DVD library at home. I often buy movies I have seen before and enjoyed. I read the reviews on Amazon if it is a movie I don't know. If cruising for something new I do so by star, topic or type of movie eg dramas or comedies. Sometimes I see what is on sale then read the reviews.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 27, 2016)

I don't see many movies at the theater, but when I do go to see one I just go by the ad, the stars in it and if there's a trailer online to check out I usually do that.  Never paid much attention to awards, money made at the box office or online reviews.


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 27, 2016)

I never go to a movie theater, if a movie isn't on TV or and online service, then I just ain't seeing' it.   I'm not agoraphobic, but the theater place is usually filled with noisy, inconsiderate kids and adults, and expensive refreshments.  :shrug:


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 8, 2016)

Never.  I very rarely see a movie in the theater. It has to be something I can't wait to see either because of the genre, cast or both. Last movie I saw in the theater was Independence Day: Resurgence. Couldn't wait for the sequel because I loved the original so much but I was a bit disappointed in it.


----------



## WheatenLover (Dec 8, 2016)

I rarely go to the movies, but before I watch any movie, I check Rotten Tomatoes first. Of course, at home, I can just turn it off if I don't like it, but there is no way I'm going to shell out all that money for tickets and my husband's concessions on a whim. A movie has to be pretty darned great before I'll spend $9.50 per ticket, plus more than that on my husband's coke and popcorn ($23 last time, plus $19 for tickets).


----------

